
Ask HN: In Santa Clara County, how do I find out if someone died? - anonsivalley652
So there&#x27;s this educated older homeless guy I talked to in Palo Alto about once a week. The thing is, he hasn&#x27;t been spotted for a month or so. I&#x27;ve tried asking around his regular hangouts, checking hospitals, rehab facilities and nursing homes. The county doesn&#x27;t do much in the way of online records request in the name of &quot;privacy.&quot; I would guess calling the Coroner&#x27;s Office would be the next step. Is there anything else I might try?
======
morninglight
It is unfortunate that most people just don't care. If you can get interest
from local news media, that might help, but don't count on it.

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/local/1977/07/14/atte...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/local/1977/07/14/attention-
must-be-paid-when-a-man-is-missing/9af91a8a-7cb6-4d08-a4d6-bf0b50bfcb38/)

~~~
anonsivalley652
I don't care about most people, so the feeling's mutual. ;) Anyhow, I'll check
with the county morgue and records.

------
rajacombinator
Did you find an answer? Curious to know.

